# Rug Yarn Perch



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Here is my version of a fly made from rug yarn. I saw this type of fly made by a good fly tier on another board and deceided to try one. I tried it out on a pond to see how well it cast and how it looked in the water. So far I am satisfied with it and will tie several more. It is a very cheap fly to tie. You can get a bag of precut yarn at Hobby Lobby for 74 cents and it comes in several colors. After you tie the strands, you comb them out and trim to the shape you want. The doll eyes are glued on with Goop.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Sweet! Is that a small circle hook?


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Yes it is a circle hook. I tied some others on regular hooks. At the time, the only wide gap hook I had was the circle hook.


----------



## GetEmGot (Nov 30, 2004)

*Nice Work*



ellisredfish said:


> Yes it is a circle hook. I tied some others on regular hooks. At the time, the only wide gap hook I had was the circle hook.


When I learn to cast without buggy wippin maybe I'll tie one on!


----------



## AWMiller (Nov 30, 2009)

now that's a sweet looking design!!! thanks so much for posting that one up!!


----------



## Boboe (Feb 11, 2009)

I'd imagine that fly sinks suuuuper slowly, which would be good for skinny-water fishing. How does it appear to look underwater? Does it retain any of its size, or does it go to nothing like a marabou fly would?


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

That fly will lay on its side until it gets saturated and then it will dive like a rock. It holds its shape even when wet. For skinny water you can't beat a seaducer. Man, its been four years since I tied that fly. I am surprised that I have lived that long. Another good fly would be a Clouser tied with very small dumb bell eyes or a popping shrimp tied by Danno Wise. It looks like a gurgler in reverse.


----------

